# Bh corners



## Nam Dank the Tank (Jan 17, 2017)

I am trying to figure out comms, how do you know whether a 3cycle will be a pure commutator? And how do you know to do the interchange or insertion first?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 17, 2017)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> I am trying to figure out comms, how do you know whether a 3cycle will be a pure commutator?


you have 3 pieces: A, B, and C
to determine if you have a pure comm check if A & B are interchangeable. If they are, then find a way to insert C into either A or B in 3 moves. If there isn't a way check A & C and B & C. 



Nam Dank the Tank said:


> And how do you know to do the interchange or insertion first?



say your cycle is A>B>C
if B and C are interchangeable, you want to insert A into B

so you look at the cube and decide which way (interchange first or insertion first) inserts A into B


----------

